# Southern Calif. RR Group On Yahoo



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

Dear Model Railroader -

Model Railroads of Southern California is the region’s Yahoo model railroad group, and you’re invited to join over 1,300 members who are enjoying the fellowship and benefits of no-cost membership. 

This is a group for the area’s model railroaders in all scales (including large scale) to share their progress, experience, tips and fellowship with each other. And you don’t have to own a layout to be a member.

The group also publishes information on area clubs, module groups and upcoming model railroad activities such as train shows, swap meets and conventions.

And we sponsor free, self-guided layout tours. Since 2006 we have sponsored twenty-four layout tours from San Luis Obispo to San Diego and out through the Inland Empire. Over 300 layouts have been featured on these tours. We have another four tours scheduled:

June 25 tour: Lake Arrowhead-Big Bear Lake area 
July 30 tour: Greater Long Beach-South Bay area
October 6 -10 tour: Paso Robles to Santa Maria area
November 19 tour: Ventura to Santa Barbara area


You don’t need to actively participate to belong to this group. We exist to help you further enjoy the hobby as you see fit.

Check out our friendly group at:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/

Thank you.

Bob Chaparro
Group Moderator
Hemet, CA


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info and invitation, Bob. Happy to have it posted here on our forum.

Readers should also note Bob's ooen house info and invite here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7593

Hey Bob ... just out of curiosity, what percentage of your group's members live outside the SoCal area?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

*Out Of Area Members*

Of the 1,350 members, about ten percent are out of area...mostly Northern Calif., Arizona and Nevada.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Personally I have never been a fan of the Yahoo groups format, but I will stop by every now and again to check your site out!

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site Belt.


Hey Mods...shouldn't this thread be listed under the Community threads?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK here for now, Ed. Simply just a general notice/invite.

(And, any new sections under Community need to be created by Admin ... high power than mods.)

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Get outta here!!*

Your kiddin me TJ...there is a higher power? Oh, thats for the forum..... Anyway, welcome Group Moderator Bob and all those SoCal & NoCal model train enthusiasts to MTF!!:thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Your kiddin me TJ...there is a higher power? Oh, thats for the forum..... Anyway, welcome Group Moderator Bob and all those SoCal & NoCal model train enthusiasts to MTF!!:thumbsup:


Are you jealous of our earthquakes?  :laugh:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nah CP, You can have your "Shake & Bake Quakes"!! I like my Wisconsin Midwestern lifestyle, where Spring starts in June and Summer is only a month and a half long,...Way too much!:laugh:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Nah CP, You can have your "Shake & Bake Quakes"!! I like my Wisconsin Midwestern lifestyle, where Spring starts in June and Summer is only a month and a half long,...Way too much!:laugh:


I hate Cali anymore but I just can't do cold weather. Anything below 70 and I am freezing!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Me too and I've never been to Californieyeyay. Pete


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

If i still lived in Santa Maria, I would be all over this. My parents decided to move 8 hrs from there... way up north.


----------

